# Faxserver unter Debian



## Arne Buchwald (11. März 2003)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Faxserver, besser Faxempfang, unter Debian Woody realisieren. Meine INet-Recherchen sind leider erfolglos geblieben.

Was ich möchte:
Der Server soll bei einer bestimmten MSN abnehmen (Fritz-Card PCI Ver. 1), das Fax entgegennehmen und direkt an einen Drucker an einem anderen Linux-Server schicken.

- Welche Programme brauche ich dazu ?
- etc.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. März 2003)

Moin Arne!

Hmmm... das was du da machen willst, hatten mal ein paar Leute aus meiner alten Firma gemacht, ich versuch mal da ran zukommen...

Bei dieser Lösung nahm der Linux PC bei einer bestimmten Nr. ab (wie du es wünschst...), prüfte ob es sich um ein TeleFax handelt, dann wurde das Fax empfangen und in einem Verzeichnis "Faxe" in der Form
FAXNR_ZEIT.fax ---> 0686120173349_11_43_02.fax als Binärdatei gespeichert... dann wurde es in irgendein Dokumentformat umgewandelt, welches als Zwischenform diente, anschließend in PDF konvertiert und als E-Mail im Intranet weitergeschickt.... (man kann die Faxe bestimmt auch direkt in Pdf's konvertieren ohne dieses Zwischenformat aber unser Konv-Tool das uns zur Verfügung stand hatte sowas leider noch nicht drauf *g*)

wie wärs denn hiermit...?
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/mini/Fax-Server.html

Gruss Tom


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. März 2003)

Hallo,

ich wollte eigentlich gerne Hylafax als Faxserver benutzen.

Hylafax installieren ist klar, aber wie bekomme ich eine Verbindung zur CAPI? Extra Software installieren?


----------

